# Looking for some sweet Pantaloons



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

im about 3 seasons in with these burton pants i have and i think its time for new ones.... i have been looking at holden pants because i like the tighter look but idk i like being able to wear jeans under my boarding pants but i like them to feel tighter at the same time.... so if anyone can help me with this it would be greatly appreciated... im willing to spend anything up to maybe $200.00 for this and yeah...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I'd recommend trying an underlayer other than jeans, esp if you want a closer fit.

Plus you'll gain mad mobility and flexibility if you try something other than jeans.

I love a good base layer that is suited to the temps I'll be riding in.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Really don't want to be wearing jeans. Get some sweatpants or sport pants, or gym shorts. A good base layer is awesome to have.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

*yyyeeaaauuuhh*

yeha i know what u mean it does get mad sweaty and dont get too much stretch... i dont usually wear jeans under my pants unless im doing a 1/2 day boarding thing... so what im saying is im looking for some tighter fitting pants with maybe some stretch for extra baggage (that was in no way a penis reference)


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you had given me those specifics without asking about Holden, I actually would have recommended Holden. They aren't 'tight' pants really, they're tailored. No extra fabric to lug around like other brands, but not restricting like other 'skinny' pants.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

*nice*

k cool ahahah thanks guys


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Try the womens section.

On a side note, Joe Sexton is a pretty girl.


----------

